# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ankthi I Legalizimit

## krutani79

Shume Emigrante Keto Dite Te Nxehta Qershori Po Vuajne Ankthin E Legalizimit Qe Per Shumicen E Tyre Duket Tashme Nje Enderr Afati I Fundit 30 Qershori Po Afron Ndersa Shqiptaret Vuajne Perbuzjen E Nepunesve Greke Te Cilet Ncjerin Pengesa Nga Me Te Ndryshmet Dhe Ndjejne Kercenimin E Debimit Eshte Vertete Per Te Ardhur Keq Kur Shikon Fytyrat E Tyre Te Trishtuara Megjithese Ia Uroj Me Zemer Te Gjitheve Nje Legalizim Sa Me Te Shpejte.

----------

